

Multiuser Sketchpad in HTML5 (Go nuts) - igravious
http://mrdoob.com/125/Multiuser_Sketchpad_HTML5

======
macmac
First collaborative masterpiece - i giant penis.

~~~
igravious
The inevitability of that act of vandalism/creativity on any new virgin space
is unavoidable.

(I drew a house. _sigh_ )

~~~
woodall
I drew a hyper cube. I'm also wasted. Doesn't look much like a hyper cube.

